# Playing With Selective Color



## AnthonyB (Oct 26, 2010)

First time trying selective color, I thought it came out pretty good,let me know what ya think ?


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 26, 2010)

it's selective color alright.

selective color is one of those things, anthony, that many people have an opinion on, and i think its safe to safe to say that its a bit of a fad, and not really something that im a personal fan of.

that aside, it looks like youve done a nice job of doing it.

perhaps try some that are desaturated with the flowers staying nice and vibrant?

i dont mean to be harsh, it;s just that selective color seems to be one of the processing techniques that a new photog learns, and it just gets way overused.

i am glad to see, however, that youve left the colored part of the image something that deserves to have focus, unlike many who just pick something random to leave colored...like say jeans. why the jeans? are the jeans that important?...oi, ok now im going off on a tangent. my apologies.
nice shot.


----------



## AnthonyB (Oct 26, 2010)

Yea its not something im a huge fan on either I was just board at like 2 am last night and started playing around on photoshop, basically one of the first things ive figured out on CS5 lol

Thanks thought I appreciate any input,I might try the same pic but not completely black and white the background, in the original there's too many colors in the background to really see the flower,CS5 maked doing that way to easy lol


----------



## mrpink (Oct 26, 2010)

selective color is used to draw attention to certain, maybe otherwise overlooked subject.  in your photo, there is no missing the subject and using SC makes it semi obnoxious.  here is a SC photo of mine I use as an example often....




A. 124 by Matt Francosky, on Flickr

the SC draws your eye to the subject, in this case it is my daughters face.







p!nK


----------



## AnthonyB (Oct 26, 2010)

say for something like this


----------



## mrpink (Oct 26, 2010)

AnthonyB said:


> say for something like this




Yep.  I wish the colors of the house were a bit brighter, but you got the idea.





p!nK


----------



## Jacki (Oct 26, 2010)

I am not the biggest fan of selective color, but I think it works on your photo, if you like that style. I agree that it would look good if the background wasn't completely desaturated, but just less saturated than the flowers.


----------



## Jcampbelll (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's mine.


----------



## Jacki (Oct 26, 2010)

Jcampbelll, that is a very interesting shot! I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## Jcampbelll (Oct 26, 2010)

:er: Thanks!


----------



## bluetibby1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Jcambell, how did you do that haha. 
blue


----------



## AprilEye (Oct 26, 2010)

SrBiscuit said:


> i am glad to see, however, that youve left the colored part of the image something that deserves to have focus, unlike many who just pick something random to leave colored...like say jeans. why the jeans? are the jeans that important?...oi, ok now im going off on a tangent. my apologies.
> nice shot.


 
LOL!


----------



## AprilEye (Oct 26, 2010)

Jcampbell... yah that is a really clever idea!


----------



## 8ball (Oct 27, 2010)

I love this selective coloring
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...22100-family-portraits-cc-always-welcome.html


----------

